# Gear Ratios



## B11SR20DE (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know of any kits (cost of the as well would be nice) to get more acceleration from the SR20 gearbox. 
I am from Barbados and we have lots of short rally stages, with the current gear ratios, I estimate I probably only get out third on most stages..
Any help would be appreciated...
Thanks,
Ron

http://users.sunbeach.net/maxattack


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I am pretty sure that the PAR gearset, www.jgycustoms.com can be customized. If you ever wanted to convert to AWD, if I'm not mistaken, the GTiR tranny has gear ratios well matched for rally racing......shorter gears.


----------

